# Free Stuff



## achstechdirector (May 29, 2009)

I thought we should start a collection of free stuff you can get that is theatre-related. Anything from gels to tshirts to stickers.
Thank You.


----------



## derekleffew (May 29, 2009)

Here's a timely offer, for those planning to be in Orlando June 17-19, 2009: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...how-control/13371-free-passes-infocomm09.html


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 30, 2009)

Those in the industry who have gear that they no longer need, a Yahoo! group has been set up for you. In the spirit of free-cycle, you can go to Stage-Cycle : Stage-Cycle and pass off your gear or maybe find some things that you need.


----------

